# Bluedog Guitars Vancouver - Fall Inventory



## Bluedog (Mar 13, 2012)

We're not sure if there's anywhere else in the world with such a concentration of fine luthiers as British Columbia and we're lucky to have our shop here in North Vancouver!

Here's a update on our current inventory - please check our website for more info and photos, or call us at 604-971-2893. All prices are in CAD. We will ship anywhere in the world.

Because we're a business, we pay less duty than you as an individual, and we pass those savings along to you - so check with us first for our price! 

*George Lowden Guitars*
- *F50* w/armrest bevel Master Grade African Blackwood/Redwood - $10,722
- *F35 Fan Fret* Honduras Rosewood/Redwood - $7456










- On Order: *S25* Small-bodied Lowden East Indian Rosewood/Cedar.. $4670
- On Order: *F35X* Cuban Mahogany/Adirondack Spruce w/armrest bevel...$8360
- On Order: *F32* East Indian Rosewood/Sitka Spruce...$4775
- On Order: *O22* Mahogany/Cedar...$4575

*Huss & Dalton* 
- *OO 12 Fret Custom* Cocobolo/Englemann Spruce...$4043 
- *FS Custom* Figured Myrtlewood/Port Orford Cedar...$4741 
- *CM Non-Cutaway* Indian Rosewood/Englemann Spruce...$3483 
- *T-OO14 Custom* East Indian Rosewood/Red Spruce...$4250
- *Crossroads* Mahogany/Sitka Spruce...$3400
- *O Model* Mahogany/Englemann Spruce...$3540 Arriving soon!

*Michael Dunn Art Guitars*

















- *Cubist Guitar* "Cubism Redux" Indian Rosewood, Ebony, Satinwood, Blackwood, Ironwood, Bloodwood, Sumac back & sides/Spruce & Cedar top...$10,000
- *Mystery Pacific* "Nuages" Wenge & Ironwood b&s/Red Cedar top...$6000 
- *OM* "Moon" with floating internal soundbox & reflector Indian Rosewood Private Reserve 1969/Sitka Spruce...$6000 
- *Weissenborn* Hawaiian Lap Steel Guitar in Wenge...$3500 

*Shelley D. Park Gypsy Jazz Guitars*
- *Modele Elan 14* Lapacho/Sitka Spruce...$4600 
- *Fallen Vega 12 Fret *African Mahogany/Englemann Spruce...$4375 










*Moodyville Ukulele Company* (Handmade in North Vancouver by Shelley D. Park)
- *Gypsy-Jazz styled Tenor Uke* in Sitka Spruce over Walnut or Madrona...$1200

*Morgan Guitars* - 10 Mile Diet prices from this amazing North Vancouver luthier!
- *CCR* New Concert Cutaway Rosewood/Sitka Spruce...$3569
- *OMK* New Curly Koa/Sitka Spruce w/Quilted Maple binding...$3995 

*Dragonfly Guitars*
- *Model D* Bubinga/Red Cedar with soundport & Hiscox case...$4000










*Edwinson Lutherie*

















- *Zephyr Prototype* "Christmas" w/K&K p/u, soundport East Indian Rosewood/Sinker Redwood...$4920 
- *Zephyr* "Bubinga" w/soundport Bubinga/Western Red Cedar...$4570 

*Halcyon Guitars*
- *Recession Friendly 12 Fret Parlour* Mahogany/Sitka Spruce...$999 

*Tinker Guitars*
- *Dreadnaught *Cocobolo/Sitka Spruce...$2800 
- *Dreadnaught* Rosewood/Sitka Spruce...$2200 

*Kinal Guitars*










- *JK Series Sunburst* Semi-Acoustic Archtop in Figured Maple/Alder sides...$4575
- *JK Series* in Red Quilt Maple/Alder Sides...$3125

*Letain Guitars*










- *17” Oval-Hole Arch Top* Flame Maple/Englemann Spruce w/Benedetto pick-up...$8125
- *Longscale Archtop Fatback Bass* in Honduras Mahogany w/EMG-HZ pickup...$6933

*Riversong Guitars*
- *Tradition Deadnaught Canadian* Flame Maple/Spruce...$995 
- *Tradition Dreadnaught 3* Rosewood/Spruce...$1995 

*RainSong Graphite Guitars*










- *Blue Classic WS1000N2B* with Truss Rod Neck...$2765
- *Blue Classic OM1000N2B* with Truss Rod Neck...$2765
- *Shorty 12 Fret SG*...$2165 

*Composite Acoustics Carbon Fibre Guitars*
- *GX-HG* Narrow Neck...$2699 
- *Cargos* w/electronics Red, Blue, White or Charcoal...$1429
- *Raw Cargo* NO electronics...$1142
- *Tribal Design Cargo* in Charcoal...$1695

*Simon & Patrick*
- *Woodland Pro Parlour* 12 Fret Sunburst w/hardshell case Mahogany/Spruce...$847 

*Art & Lutherie*
- *Ami 12 Fret Parlour* Solid Spruce or Cedar over Wild Cherry Laminate (Black, Antique Burst, Burgundy or Nylon)...$329
- *Dreadnaught* Wild Cherry Laminate/Solid Cedar...$198 

*Daddy Mojo Cigar Box Guitars*
- *4-String Standard Deluxe* Wolf Label magnetic pickup...$435 

*Used Guitars*

- *Santa Cruz Vintage Southener* (2006) All Mahogany, K&K pickup...$3175 
- *1956 Gibson CF-100* Cutaway Mahogany/Spruce...$4720
- *Taylor Spring 2011 Ltd. Edition GC* in Macassar Ebony/Cedar...Call
- *Paracho Requinto* (2009) Maple/Spruce...$895
- *Morgan CFK* Flamed Koa/Sitka Spruce...$2900 
- *Morgan DM* Mahogany/Sitka Spruce w/ K&K pickup...$2250
- *McNamee 12 String Dread* MahoganySpruce...$1700
- *Yamaha FG180* Red Label (1970)...$479
- *Yamaha LS36* (2011) Rosewood/Sitka Spruce...On Sale $1800
- *Larrivee C9* (2001) Rosewood/Sitka Spruce/...$1900

*Ukuleles - check our website!*

We also do custom builds with any of our luthiers.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

And thats why I haven't gotten over to your store, it can be very dangerous for someone like me.ship


----------



## Bluedog (Mar 13, 2012)

You only live once, Ship. It may as well be a life well-spent (pun intended)!


----------



## Bluedog (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's the new Huss & Dalton OO guitars we just got in the shop.










The sunburst beauty on the left is the Crossroads in Mahogany and Sitka ($3400 CAD) 
and the pretty little blonde on the right is the T-OO14 Custom in East Indian Rosewood with a Red Spruce top ($4250 CAD).


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow! Really beautiful.


----------



## Bluedog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks ElectricMojo!

Here's a few more new arrivals at Bluedog...

First, something to expand your tonal palette: a stunning Baritone by Anthony Karol of Ontario. Both Bruce Cockburn and Tommy Emmanuel own one of these Karol Baritones!

This Karol Signature Baritone, tuned B-B, has Honduran Mahogany back and sides with Sitka top, Adirondack Spruce bracing, mini-armrest, soundport and K&K pure mini pick-up. $5600 CAD










The next guitar is from Morgan Guitars right here in North Vancouver (Morgan's David Iannone was Jean Larrivee's last true apprentice many years ago). Morgan Guitars are true 'player's guitars', played by everyone from Sarah McLachlan to Jim Byrnes to George Canyon to Stephen Fearing. 










This guitar is a very special one-of-a-kind Morgan Concert Cutaway in 20 year old local Flamed Maple with a Sitka Spruce top, ebony binding, black herringbone rosette, B-Band pickup and the first-ever blue Morgan logo on the headstock! 

We LOVE how this guitar sounds, how it looks, and how it feels to play!

List price: $6110 Bluedog price: $4995


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful instruments!! Nice to see such quality here in Canada!!


----------



## Bluedog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks noman, hopefully you can visit our shop someday!

Lot's of new guitars have arrived! Most haven't made it onto our website yet, though they are on Facebook.

*Karol Signature XL Baritone Custom-Built for Tommy Emmanuel*
This guitar was originally custom-built for Tommy Emmanuel, but because it has Brazilian Rosewood and Abalone in the rosette, another one was built for Tommy so he wouldn't have to worry about travelling with those restricted materials. Bruce Cockburn also owns one of these Karol Baritone Guitars! This one is in African Mahogany with a very rare Curly Sitka Spruce top, K&K Power Mix pick-up, Soundport, Mini-Armrest Bevel & Tweed hardshell case. $6000










*Letain 7-String Archtop*
This stunning 7-String Archtop by Jeff Letain of Vancouver Island, BC is now available at Bluedog Guitars. Highly Flamed Maple with a Sitka Spruce top, and Bennedetto 7-String Floating pick-up. Like new condition. $5995 

The other two Letain Guitars we have in stock - the Longscale Fatback Bass and 17" Oval-hole Archtop, are both now on sale - check our Facebook page.










*Wickland Instruments Handmade German Silver Resonator*
Here's a gorgeous German Silver Resonator Guitar handbuilt on Saltspring Island, BC by Wickland Instruments. Grant Wickland is a very innovative builder who makes instruments for Harry Manx. Rosewood neck, National asymmetric humbucker and 16 gauge aluminum French-fit case. $3800










*Wickland Instruments Clawhammer Banjo*
Where have you been all my life?! My absolute favourite new instrument! Clawhammer Banjo handmade by Saltspring Island's Wickland Instruments in Bolivian Rosewood. A very dark, sweet and pure tone, it's hard to put this banjo down! Includes hardshell case for only $2520.










*Riversong Guitars Special Edition Traditional Canadian Dread*
Fully adjustable action in moments with this Riversong Traditional Canadian Special Edition dreadnaught in Canadian Flame Maple/Sitka Spruce with Canadian Maple Leaf fret markers. $1395










*Morgan Concert Quilted Maple*
Concert Quilted Maple/Sitka Spruce top - this is the very last guitar from David Iannone's 25 year old stash of gorgeous quilted BC Maple from Chilliwack! List Price: $5264 Bluedog price: $4211











Here's a very unique one-off *Halcyon Parlour* specially built for Bluedog! This Parlour has Mahogany back and sides, Sitka Spruce top, and Koa binding and rosette. Big open sound from this pretty little guitar! $999 plus $128 for the hardshell case.









__________________

*Very Rare Frantisek Furch D-26 SE 2001*

Here's a very rare guitar (1 of 2) handbuilt by Frantisek Furch for Musikmesse Frankfurt 2001, featuring Macassar Ebony back and sides with a Sitka Spruce top. While Furch is a name well-known in Europe, Stonebridge is the name of his factory models in North America. 

The guitar built after this one is for sale in Europe for $3750 Euros but as this one is located in Vancouver, our price has to be much lower: $2895 CAD

There is also some pick damage on this guitar, along with a few dings and marks on the binding, front and back - photos available by email. 


























__________________


----------

